# Philodryas baroni



## PureBrit (Sep 30, 2008)

Its just a quick question i wanted to know if the _Philodryas baroni_ is on the DWA licence i know the _Philodryas olfersii_ is on it but as far as i know the _Philodryas baroni_ has also been known to cause human envenomation.

I started to look at how serious the envenomation was and most of the _Philodryas_ have been reported to have caused local pain, swelling, erythema and ecchymosis but the only one on the DWA to my knowledge is _Philodryas olfersii_ i just thought i would check before i add a _Philodryas baroni_ to my collection it not a problem if it is DWA as i have my licence i just want to know if i have to insure it and so on.

Now i going to bed i have to go to work in 3hrs  ​


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

Nope, no DWA required. Baroni are fantastic snakes, you won't regret the purchase  Heres Sweetpea


----------



## PureBrit (Sep 30, 2008)

Fantastic i have a male im gone to pick up friday nice pics mate and just incase i do think about breeding you got any females for sale lol ?

*Edit 1 *

Also i just looked on your website there is one report of death from ANOTHER species in the genus - Philodryas olfersii have you any more info on this

*Edit 2

*No need i just found a nice pdf lol 
http://www.scielo.br/pdf/rsbmt/v39n2/a12v39n2.pdf


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

My website is so outdated it's unreal lol. I havent updated it since the middle of last year LOL!


----------



## Q-Tip (Feb 13, 2009)

Just looking through and that is one amazing snake! what kind of prices you look at for these, and what are they like to keep? Other than very rewarding i can imagine.:notworthy:


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

olfersii is on the dwa?


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

carpy said:


> olfersii is on the dwa?


Yes, it went on in the October 07 review. Not sure why though, I spent ages trying to find reports of serious envenomation but drew a blank.



> Just looking through and that is one amazing snake! what kind of prices you look at for these, and what are they like to keep? Other than very rewarding i can imagine.:notworthy:


Anywhere from £70 - £175 each, depending on private breeder or shop (Coast to Coast have them in at £175)

My male


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

hmm, thats a shame. i got offered a group of olfersii amongst a load of other philodryas sp. - and i must say i wouldnt even have considered the dwa aspect without this thread. bollocks that has put a spanner in the works


----------

